# 11-13-15



## oldognewtrick (Nov 13, 2015)

Prayers for all the victims of todays violence in Paris. When will we realize that this slime isn't going to go away peacefully.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 13, 2015)

It is hard to immagine that much hate.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 13, 2015)

I think we already realize that. The question is how to fight it?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 13, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> I think we already realize that. The question is how to fight it?



Well, what's being done doesn't work, that's for sure.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 13, 2015)

Agreed. If a person isn't afraid of death, then there isn't much to scare him with. And talking seems out of the question.


----------



## Chris (Nov 13, 2015)

Firepower from brave individuals will probably do the trick.


Need to go back in time and use those tactics.


----------



## havasu (Nov 13, 2015)

,,,and seal the borders!


----------



## Sparky617 (Nov 14, 2015)

They are raising their kids to hate the western world, this has been going on for several generations.  I don't see an easy solution.


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 14, 2015)

I also was sickened by the news yesterday and followed the news reports most of the evening. The really sickening part is it&#8217;s only the beginning. 

If you agree or disagree with us being in that area of the world and our reaction to 9/11 or the dozen or more major provocations prior to 9/11 they took some action and spent ungodly amounts of our tax money and put the country in debt and most importantly got a lot of good servicemen killed or seriously injured for life. We ended up with a stronghold in the area and a couple of fragile emerging countries with a strong proactive force standing by could have possibly amounted to something on their own in 20 or 30 years. The risky part was mostly over and we took out the strongman system that held them together although suffering for so long. Like any vacuum if you don&#8217;t fill it with something whatever is close by will fill it. That&#8217;s exactly what we did is leave a vacuum to be filled IMO. We couldn&#8217;t have made a better breading ground for this to happen if we tried, and it was all political. All that money and life was wasted and now the world is stuck with a bigger mess. We had a strategic foothold in the region and we made peoples lives have the chance of being better, and now they are in worse shape than before we got there. 

I have many thoughts about terrorists and how they work their plans and I&#8217;m even reluctant to talk about where and how they could really hurt us for fear of giving them ideas somehow. I&#8217;m sure with time and the creative minds of media people, the terrorists will figure it out. Even something as simple as spending us to death with this endless war. We spend hundreds of thousands of dollars to kill one of them and they can send one suicidal person in for nothing and kill 100&#8217;s of innocent people bringing fear to millions. The free world better get their act together and get it together soon and be resolved to the fact that you are with us or against us. These people are not going away they have a general plan to build a caliphate and after that who knows.


----------

